# Wiper linkage - 94 Altima



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

My wiper linkage drivers side broke. The Nissan dealership said that relacement parts for this piece are not available. However, a new wiper set up was available by Nissan that would fit but I would have to buy everything -motor, both linkages etc. for about $550. Is the only place to purchase the linkage for a 94 Altima the junkyard.

Thanks, PatM


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

PatM said:


> My wiper linkage drivers side broke. The Nissan dealership said that relacement parts for this piece are not available. However, a new wiper set up was available by Nissan that would fit but I would have to buy everything -motor, both linkages etc. for about $550. Is the only place to purchase the linkage for a 94 Altima the junkyard.
> 
> Thanks, PatM


Yes, I would try that. If you have no luck let me know I have that on a parts car I am dismantling.


----------

